# Might want to watch this fellow!



## Palladium (Jan 8, 2015)

> sunflower
> 
> Member
> 
> ...




Sorry sir that i didn't get back to your message in the allotted time frame you required. When i'm away from the office and on my phone i can post to the board, but i don't answer pm's until i get to a computer terminal. I'm sure the lose of your business will be more of a loss to me than you, as i can see. Have a great day sir!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Some people have no patience. :twisted:


----------



## yar (Jan 8, 2015)

He/she posted another vulgar response in another thread. I would not worry about him or her being here longer than another few minutes.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 8, 2015)

yar said:


> He/she posted another vulgar response in another thread. I would not worry about him or her being here longer than another few minutes.




i think this is a good reason to contact this persons service provider. that would keep him off the internet, especially after the vulgar insults in the other post


----------



## yar (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a feeling someone already is!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 8, 2015)

necromancer said:


> yar said:
> 
> 
> > He/she posted another vulgar response in another thread. I would not worry about him or her being here longer than another few minutes.
> ...



Ralph, Where are you at. You have a new target to sight in.


----------



## Lou (Jan 8, 2015)

The foul language in the other thread will not be tolerated, which I have since deleted due to its impropriety, as well as banned this very odd, disturbed fellow.


----------



## yar (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Lou!!!


----------



## necromancer (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Lou!

new rule "no ishore questions" :lol: <-- thats a joke (maybe)


----------



## Geo (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone have any butter? I have popcorn popping.

Bums? The only thing I ever bummed was a hamburger, but I paid it back Tuesday.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 8, 2015)

Another one gone!!! :lol: 
Ken


----------



## necromancer (Jan 8, 2015)

it seems this guy is wanting a visit from the local police, maybe $10,000 in legal fees will help him get over his mental health issues.


----------



## ishor (Jan 8, 2015)

I did not like that comment Necrophiliac. 

I will contact your service provider and the United Nations to sanction you.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 8, 2015)

i am looking into getting this persons home address, i will post asap

*you can not hide on the internet*


----------



## BumButtonForum (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh by the way Necrophiliac the United Nations is on their way to your trailerpark. 

Those comments were not appreciated and you will be sanctioned. 

Please pass on this message to Palladium. 

"My 4th grader has volunteered to tutor him in English and grammar."


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 8, 2015)

Just lookup for aquillarefining in youtube and ebay.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 8, 2015)

would they really be that stupid to post that info ? kind of looks that way


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, I've always said.... Some people judge others by by their own moral standards (or lack of).
The core being inside that person must be a very dark and lonely place.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 8, 2015)

My guess is his service provider will be contacted.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 8, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> My guess is his service provider will be contacted.



unless he is hiding behind a proxy.

i haven't been called a necrophiliac since i was 13 years old.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 8, 2015)

necromancer said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is his service provider will be contacted.
> ...


Really? It means having a sexual attraction towards corpses.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



yes i am aware of it's meaning.

i have fond memories of getting in so much trouble for listening to the song "Gracie" by the "Crackers"


----------



## Palladium (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a case with a mortician years ago i was involved in that was nothing short of weird. The guy had it down to a science including what wattage light bulbs worked the best. I lie to you not! I spent 3 days interviewing him because of the strange nature he exhibited.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 9, 2015)

Just out of curiosity.What kind of case's do you undertake(forgive the pun) investigating a mortician.Palladium
We have had a small problem with unlicensed or sanctioned tissue theft from cadavers over here.
Or being a refiner was some one pulling gold teeth.
I did inquire with the local crematorium if I could have a scrape out of there furnace just to see if there where any P.M.'s dropping down.
I did not get a nice response.
In hind sight Probably should not have suggested adding flux to there clients.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

Palladium said:


> I had a case with a mortician years ago i was involved in that was nothing short of weird. The guy had it down to a science including what wattage light bulbs worked the best. I lie to you not! I spent 3 days interviewing him because of the strange nature he exhibited.



your a psychoanalyst ??


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that this guy has been a numpty Palladium. Being banned is the best thing for him I agree.

Guys can I ask that we don't post PMs in public though. We should report them to moderators, because this could begin a trend of posting PMs and that goes against the whole purpose of them. I treat PMs sent to me, by moderators or anyone else as confidential and I will continue to respect that privacy. 

I would not feel comfortable in an environment where people posted them in open chat, and I can absolutely guarantee that many others will feel the same.

Again, glad he's gone but let's not open up this Pandoras box please. 

Respectfully

Jon


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Sorry to hear that this guy has been a numpty Palladium. Being banned is the best thing for him I agree.
> 
> Guys can I ask that we don't post PMs in public though. We should report them to moderators, because this could begin a trend of posting PMs and that goes against the whole purpose of them. I treat PMs sent to me, by moderators or anyone else as confidential and I will continue to respect that privacy.
> 
> ...



I agree with you for the most part that PM's need to be kept private. But I feel in this case it was warranted to post it in public because of what the guy did.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

i agree.


----------



## Geo (Jan 9, 2015)

Jon, I feel it depends on the circumstance. The PM system can be abused by spammers for instance. If a person breaks the fundamental rules of the forum by flaming or grieving in PM's, they forfeit their right to privacy. Making others aware of malicious intent of members is somewhat of a service to all of us.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

i had to edit this. seems this is Palladium & not sunshine

very sorry


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> Just lookup for aquillarefining in youtube and ebay.




i have been told that "aquilla refining" is "Palladium"

it is not "sunshine"


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2015)

necromancer said:


> MarcoP said:
> 
> 
> > Just lookup for aquillarefining in youtube and ebay.
> ...



Aquilla refining is Palladium (and a few others).

It is not sunshine as you are thinking. Palladium is a good guy. And word to the wise you don't want to make him mad at you.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been called worse! :mrgreen:


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 10, 2015)

My bad, In the confusion I read it all wrong. Following the posts removed by that guy.


----------



## Smokin_Cache (Jan 10, 2015)

How did I miss this post before it was gutted? Geo I have a 55gal bucket-o-popped-corn waiting for one of these threads. What did he do/post that would warrant a $10K fine?


----------



## necromancer (Jan 10, 2015)

maybe this post should be deleted ??


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am all for not keeping this mess here.


----------

